# Threading - anyone had it done??



## queenie40something

Hi all

Threading - anyone else out there had it done?

Thought I would share my experiance with you!!!

I had this done on my most recent trip to Luxor at the end of November last year by the young lady in the hotel hairdressers/beauty room.

At 1st I thought I was just having my eyebrows done. Ohh noooo. 1st she started on my ears and took off all my precious little baby hairs that have been with me for 42 years ( nothing to twiddle now when I have no ear rings in ) Next were the sides of my face, then my top lip then my nostrils oocchh oocchhh oocchhh. Not that I have a beard or moustache!!

She spent an hour on me all together and my friend was sitting in the chair behind me nearly wetting herself. 

It only cost 60le. At home I pay £6 to get just my brows waxed. 

Would I have it done again - hell yes what a difference - smooth as a babys bum. The eyebrows were the best I have ever had done.

I have been looking on the net for places near my home to do it and full face is around £60!!!!

Go for it girls. Yet to try sugar stuff though forget what its called but maybe the ladies in Cairo can remind me.

Cant wait to go back to Egypt and have another session.

Queenie


----------



## Nick Pendrell

I wonder how much it would cost to get my back done - probably still GBP1000 even at those prices!

Bears and gorillas look on jealously when they see the thickness of my pelt. If I accidentally left my contact lenses out and mistook a nudist colony for a safari park, then they would never let me out again.

I think I'll just have to stick with lying spreadeagled on the floor and getting my girlfriend to give me a good going over with the Flymo every couple of weeks!


----------



## queenie40something

Te he he he. Made me laugh. Ahh she aint as good as me then as I do get the tweezers out every fortnight and give him indoors a good pluck. I keep threatening to leave it tho and wax it or try the Egyptian sugar treatment. See if he screams - if he does then I will leave well alone!! JAYNE knows what I mean!


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Tweezers? With me it would be like painting the Forth Bridge trying to do it each fortnight. 

By the time she's got to the bottom, she'd have to start at the top again!


----------



## queenie40something

LOL - you defo need the sugaring option - dare you to give it ago when in Hurghada. Put up some progress photos, before, during and after!!


----------



## j4hurghada

I have watched men having back waxed god they scream, not as brave as us women, thats why we have the baby's. LOL


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Oh yes, I don't do pain at all - certainly not for something as trivial as having a smooth back without the shaving!


----------



## kim konnoris

sounds like an experiance! might give it a go when i am in egypt next.


----------



## CMChris

I have my eyebrows threaded in our local Beautician/hairdresser. I read in a mag 2yrs ago I think that waxing your eyebrows is dodgy. The skin is soft and tender and prone to ripping eeeeeeksssssssss so I get lovely shaped eyebrows and with less pain too. For you hairy backed men you should look into getting it removed permanently by laser. Doesn't hurt (shame really lolol) and although it is a bit expensive it IS permanent.


----------



## Margaret Butler

queenie40something said:


> Hi all
> 
> Threading - anyone else out there had it done?
> 
> Thought I would share my experiance with you!!!
> 
> I had this done on my most recent trip to Luxor at the end of November last year by the young lady in the hotel hairdressers/beauty room.
> 
> At 1st I thought I was just having my eyebrows done. Ohh noooo. 1st she started on my ears and took off all my precious little baby hairs that have been with me for 42 years ( nothing to twiddle now when I have no ear rings in ) Next were the sides of my face, then my top lip then my nostrils oocchh oocchhh oocchhh. Not that I have a beard or moustache!!
> 
> She spent an hour on me all together and my friend was sitting in the chair behind me nearly wetting herself.
> 
> It only cost 60le. At home I pay £6 to get just my brows waxed.
> 
> Would I have it done again - hell yes what a difference - smooth as a babys bum. The eyebrows were the best I have ever had done.
> 
> I have been looking on the net for places near my home to do it and full face is around £60!!!!
> 
> Go for it girls. Yet to try sugar stuff though forget what its called but maybe the ladies in Cairo can remind me.
> 
> Cant wait to go back to Egypt and have another session.
> 
> Queenie


Hi Alison,

I have just had my eyebrows done and yes, OUCH!!! Have to agree though, it's the best my eyebrows have ever looked. Not to get too personal, how does the hair grow back in? Is it like waxing or shaving? I would hate to get my face done and end up all bristles!!

I have had my legs sugared and it is just like waxing really.


Margaret


----------



## Stravinsky

Margaret Butler said:


> I have had my legs sugared Margaret


I'm not even going to ask


----------



## Margaret Butler

Stravinsky said:


> I'm not even going to ask


I believe it's an ancient Middle Eastern method of hair removal using a sticky mixture of sugar and something else and it looks like a lump of soft wax. Not in the least exciting I can assure you!!

Margaret


----------



## lyndsay552

My husband and I had the threading done and it was amazing.

Yes, it was painful but not as bad as getting waxed.

My face felt amazing, really smooth but two days later the spots appeared. When I get my eyebrows waxed I can't get the middle bit waxed or I break out in spots. My face took about a week to re-cover.

I think I'll get my eye brows done again, as it left them a lovely shape but definitely not my whole face.

Its starting to come back now but definitely not bristles, just the same fine hairs.

Lyndsay


----------



## queenie40something

Had mine done again last week. Not as good as the girl that done it in Luxor though. Had a facial as well this time. We also treated ourselves to a full body scrub, wrap, mud pack and massage which was lovely.


----------



## SalmaUS

*Threading*

My husband insists I get it done every time I go to Egypt to visit him. First time I thought I was going to die...second time the same...but the results are WONDERFUL.


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Threading/sugaring*

If you take a peek into the local barber shop you'll find egyptian men having the bit between their eyebrows threaded. It only hurts the first time(I'm told), after that it's a top up when you have a trim. Much more attractive than one joined up eyebrow I think
They're lucky,some women have their WHOLE BODY sugared before marriage, usually by mum/aunties/married sisters. And they keep it up, apparently, women together, sugaring each other(some bits are hard to reach). It was always a little too familiar for me, but it's a lot cheaper than the salon!!!
The sugar mixture is just sugar,water and lemon juice, boiled until it starts to thicken(judging that point is the hard bit) then you knead it a bit and get started. Eco friendly and cheap.
Have fun. Helen.


----------

